# Your special cubing moment



## QCcuber4 (Apr 7, 2011)

So I was just curious about other people's weird cubing moments. I figured I shouldn't call this the secret cubing moment since it wouldn't be a secret anymore after you post it...

My special cubing moment is:

3x3x3 Bld on the can. Whenever I know I'm going for a two-flush megashit, I bring my blindfold and my daiyan with me.... there. 


Feel free to be as explanatory as possible!


----------



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

Limeback <3


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 7, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> So I was just curious about other people's weird cubing moments. I figured I shouldn't call this the secret cubing moment since it wouldn't be a secret anymore after you post it...
> 
> My special cubing moment is:
> 
> ...


 
i lol'd

pretty much same thing but not bld. just normal 3x3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 7, 2011)

When I say I have to go to the bathroom at work, but I really bring my cube in there with me to help relieve stress.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2011)

I pick my cube when no one's looking.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 7, 2011)

i hump my cube at night.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 7, 2011)

This one is from when I was in high school. I went to NCSSM, an accelerated studies, boarding high school in North Carolina. The dorms were hall style, and there were 30 people on a hall. I don't know where it came from, it certainly wasn't one of my cubes, but one day a cube appeared in our hall bathroom in one of the stalls. There were about 4-5 people on my hall, including me, who knew how to solve the cube. Let's just say that the cube went from scrambled, to solved, to scrambled, to a pretty pattern, to solved, to another pattern, to scrambled, to solved etc. over the course of a few days haha.

Looking back on it now this is probably pretty gross to be honest, and I always washed my hands extra well whenever I did anything with the "crapper cube" as we called it. But, when you're a sleep deprived teenager who's looking for any excuse to take a break from doing 4-5 hours of homework a night, and you need to ... well... #2 ... then the crapper cube starts to look like a handy way to pass the time


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 7, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> i hump my cube at night.


 
I'm not sure if I feel sorry for you or the cube.

The cube.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 7, 2011)

He probably uses a void cube

And lol at Chris's story. That was great.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2011)

Why does everyone have toilet cubing stories? I never take my cubes near the bathroom.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 7, 2011)

Dene said:


> Why does everyone have toilet cubing stories? I never take my cubes near the bathroom.


 
Same, although I have OHed while brushing my teeth.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow chris that's pretty awesome! You gave me a good laugh XD

I know it's not recommended, but I also OH when driving.... on the highway... Or worst is not doing anything in class cuz I'm too busy Blding under my desk. Or pretending to be drunk in a bar and going around asking people for a free beer if you can solve it sub 20.... they always get fooled.


----------



## Chiv (Apr 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> Why does everyone have toilet cubing stories? I never take my cubes near the bathroom.


I won't in future!! I've had a nasty experience...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a waterproof cube for the shower ^^


----------



## Chiv (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I have a waterproof cube for the shower ^^


 
A waterproof cube?? Where did you get that from?


----------



## headradiomice (Apr 12, 2011)

Apologies, in advance, for an awful pun.

I don't take my cube to the toilet, but I do take it to the _cubicle_....


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)

it's just a crappy ko I randomly found once


----------



## Chiv (Apr 12, 2011)

headradiomice said:


> Apologies, in advance, for an awful pun.
> 
> I don't take my cube to the toilet, but I do take it to the _cubicle_....



*cringe...*


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> it's just a crappy ko I randomly found once


 
The stickerless Guhongs would be great for underwater/shower solving.


----------



## clincr (Apr 12, 2011)

headradiomice said:


> Apologies, in advance, for an awful pun.
> 
> I don't take my cube to the toilet, but I do take it to the _cubicle_....



I'm afraid I don't think I can forgive you for that.



riffz said:


> The stickerless Guhongs would be great for underwater/shower solving.



ya, Dianshengs would also work


----------



## headradiomice (Apr 12, 2011)

....and when I do take my cube to the cubicle with me, I sometimes perform the F'L U sh move......


----------



## RTh (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought an AV-f (5€) to cube while I shower =$


----------

